# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Продажа номенклатуры комплектом.

## beerofeel

Ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста.

Имеется:

- При покупке товара (пива) в стоимость литража включается стоимость тары. В маркетинговых акциях сделана скидка 100% на сегмент номенклатуры "тара". В данный сегмент добавлены различные виды тары + пробки + ручки для тары.

Необходимо сделать следующее:

- Чтобы при покупке пива в стоимость включалась не только тара, но и комплект (пробка + ручка на одну бутылку). Как сделать этот комплект?

Нужно для того, чтобы видеть остаток.

Спасибо.

----------


## beerofeel

В общем. Комплектом мне не совсем подходит. На сколько я смог разобраться, чтобы продать комплектом *тара* + *пробка* + *ручка*, нужно создать четвёртую позицию, в которую объединить все три позиции.
Т.е. на склад поступило:

- 0,5 л - 100 шт
- 1.0 л - 100 шт
- 1.5 л - 100 шт
- 2.0 л - 100 шт
- ручка - 1000 шт
- пробка - 1000 шт

Это всё объединяю в один сегмент номенклатуры и делаю скидку 100%.
Далее, получается, есть четыре вида комплекта, создаём новую позицию и объединяем:

*Бутылка 0.5 л* = 0.5 100 шт + пробка 100 шт + ручка 100 шт
*Бутылка 1.0 л* = 1.0 100 шт + пробка 100 шт + ручка 100 шт
*Бутылка 1.5 л* = 1.5 100 шт + пробка 100 шт + ручка 100 шт
*Бутылка 2.0 л* = 2.0 100 шт + пробка 100 шт + ручка 100 шт


Такой вариант не подходит, т.к. нуегонах заполнять каждый раз.

Есть ли какой-то другой вариант без вмешательства в код?

----------


## Maksy_G

сделай комплектацию номенклатуры (меню склад - комплектация номенклатуры)

----------


## beerofeel

*Maksy_G*

Я сделал комплектацию. Не исключено, что я делаю неправильно что-то.

 У меня комплектация получается через четвёртую позицию. Мне такой вариант не подходит. Я описал выше, как у меня работала комплектация. 
Ещё раз, повторюсь,

На склад поступает (допустим):

- 200 ПЕТ-тара 0,5 л (пэт-тара) + 1000 пробок (корок) + 1000 ручек.


 Когда я делаю комплектацию, я создаю четвёртую позицию (назовём её - *Бутылка 0,5 л*), в которую помещаю (100 ПЕТ-тара 0,5 л + 100 корок + 100 ручек. Все три позиции *списываются со склада* и, переходят в Бутылка 0,5 л - 100 шт.) 
Т.е. получается, я привязываю жёстко один товар с другими. Мало того, постоянно нужно делать такую комплектацию. Каждый приход.

Как-то можно связать их по-другому? Чтобы при приходе товара на склад не делать комплектацию, при продаже просто тянуть цепочкой тара + пробка + ручка.

----------


## Maksy_G

зачем четвертую-то делаешь? когда заводишь документ КомплектацияНоменклатуры,  е создавай новую позицию номенклатуры, а выбирай существующуюю

----------


## beerofeel

Можете объяснить подробнее?

Вот то, что на складе


комплектация


комплектация номенклатуры


остатки на складе


Если я добавлю *Бутылка 0,5 л*, всё равно будет неправильно.

----------


## alexsmir

Правильно. Сначала Вы создаете элемент справочника Номеклатуры (у Вас же может быть номенклатура бытылка 0,5 и бутылка 0,5 с комплектующими). При приходе товара Вы производите регистрацию товара на склад - один документ и создание комплекта - второй. А Вы хотите все одним? А если составные комплекта пришли и регистрируются разными документами?

----------


## beerofeel

*alexsmir*

Именно таким способрм я делал комплектацию. Он описан в "справка".
Есть один товар - который пришёл на склад
Есть второй товар - который пришёл на склад.
Делаем третий товар, комплект - в который помещаем два товара.

Только, вопрос, при инвентаризации, я не смогу посчитать отдельно кол-во крышек и ручек? Ведь они списаны, разве что высчитывать разницу вручную?

*P.S.* Я думал, что если указать комплектующие:

то, они будут продаваться вместе с бутылкой автоматически. Т.е. не нужно делать отдельную комплектацию.

----------


## Maksym

> Только, вопрос, при инвентаризации, я не смогу посчитать отдельно кол-во крышек и ручек? Ведь они списаны, разве что высчитывать разницу вручную?


На склад пришли бутылки ручки и пробки. Они скомплектованы в 1С, теоретически они должны быть скомплектованы и на реальном складе. При инвентаризации сверять уже собранные наборы. Просто у тебя это не так :) и у меня.

----------


## Maksy_G

а че такое КОРОК, если не секрет? :)

----------


## beerofeel

*Maksy_G*

Я написал сверху. =) - Корок

----------


## ketrinket77

Проще всего это делать не Комплектацией, а Набором. Приходуете комплектующие как есть, документ Комплектация не нужен. В справочнике номенклатура создаете новый элемент Вид - Набор. На закладке Комплектующие перечисляете состав. При отгрузке товара можно указать этот один набор, при этом списывается вся номенклатура, включенная в набор. По складу ничего не меняется, весь товар учитывается отдельно, без переброски на набор, в отличие от комплекта.

----------


## Maksym

> Проще всего это делать не Комплектацией, а Набором. Приходуете комплектующие как есть, документ Комплектация не нужен. В справочнике номенклатура создаете новый элемент Вид - Набор. На закладке Комплектующие перечисляете состав. При отгрузке товара можно указать этот один набор, при этом списывается вся номенклатура, включенная в набор. По складу ничего не меняется, весь товар учитывается отдельно, без переброски на набор, в отличие от комплекта.


Не проще. В данном варианте надо сделать столько видов номенклатуры, сколько бутылок (0,5; 1; 1,5 ...). Т.е. как минимум 5 шт. 
Настройки конфигурации такие, что этого делать нельзя. Тут это особенность.

----------


## ketrinket77

> Не проще. В данном варианте надо сделать столько видов номенклатуры, сколько бутылок (0,5; 1; 1,5 ...). Т.е. как минимум 5 шт. 
> Настройки конфигурации такие, что этого делать нельзя. Тут это особенность.


Вид номенклатуры тут только один - набор (тип номенклатуры - "набор-пакет").

----------


## Maksym

> Вид номенклатуры тут только один - набор (тип номенклатуры - "набор-пакет").


Набор1= ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка
Набор2=ПЭТ 2 л+пробка+ручка

и т.д.

Это тоже самое что создать новые номенклатуры, состоящие из комплектов:
Бутылка 1 л = ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка
Бутылка 2 л=ПЭТ 2 л+пробка+ручка

Или я не понял Вашу мысль.

----------


## ketrinket77

Все правильно, создаем новые элементы номенклатуры, на закладке Комплектующие перечисляем состав.  Но перед этим заходим в Справочники - Номенклатура - Виды номенклатуры. Там создаем новый вид - Набор, тип номенклатуры - набор-пакет. И присваеваем его всем нашим наборам. В итоге поступление товара делаем по элементам (ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка), а реализацию можно делать выбрав элемент Набор1. При этом со склада списывается не Набор1, а ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка в нужном кол-ве. Преимущество перед Комплектацией в том, что наборы создаются только один раз.
P.S. Заполнение табличной части: нажать кнопку подбор, найти нужный набор-пакет (пиктограммка с тремя разноцветными кубиками) два раза щелкуть мышкой. В накладной появятся товары из набора. Других способов заполнения пока не знаю, т.е. самого элемента "набор" в накладной быть не должно.

----------


## Maksym

> Все правильно, создаем новые элементы номенклатуры, на закладке Комплектующие перечисляем состав.  Но перед этим заходим в Справочники - Номенклатура - Виды номенклатуры. Там создаем новый вид - Набор, тип номенклатуры - набор-пакет. И присваеваем его всем нашим наборам. В итоге поступление товара делаем по элементам (ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка), а реализацию можно делать выбрав элемент Набор1. При этом со склада списывается не Набор1, а ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка в нужном кол-ве. Преимущество перед Комплектацией в том, что наборы создаются только один раз.
> P.S. Заполнение табличной части: нажать кнопку подбор, найти нужный набор-пакет (пиктограммка с тремя разноцветными кубиками) два раза щелкуть мышкой. В накладной появятся товары из набора. Других способов заполнения пока не знаю, т.е. самого элемента "набор" в накладной быть не должно.


Так пробовал изначально, не получилось. Есть два момента:
1. Как оприходовать Набор1 на склад? Соответственно делать по нему реализацию? (с комплектацией ясно как, а тут?)
2. Второй момент забыл, чтото со спецификой данного конфига, то ли с ценами, то ли с внутренними доп. обработками.

----------


## ketrinket77

> Так пробовал изначально, не получилось. Есть два момента:
> 1. Как оприходовать Набор1 на склад? Соответственно делать по нему реализацию? (с комплектацией ясно как, а тут?)
> 2. Второй момент забыл, чтото со спецификой данного конфига, то ли с ценами, то ли с внутренними доп. обработками.


В том то и дело, что Набор1 на склад не приходуется, поступление товара делаем ПЭТ 1 л+пробка+ручка, и на складе видим кол-во элементов, а не кол-во наборов. Этот вариант подходит, кодга постоянно реализуется один и тот же перечень товаров и наборы нужно создавать в момент продажи, а не в момент поступления на склад, как в Комплектации. 
Реализацию делаем: 



> P.S. Заполнение табличной части: нажать кнопку подбор, найти нужный набор-пакет (пиктограммка с тремя разноцветными кубиками) два раза щелкуть мышкой. В накладной появятся товары из набора. Других способов заполнения пока не знаю, т.е. самого элемента "набор" в накладной быть не должно.


По этим наборам нельзя вести учет по характеристикам, но использовать товары с характеристиками в наборе можно.

----------

